# 2ww over - results today! (SO NERVOUS!)



## myloni (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I'm new, so forgive me if I get anything wrong (acronyms, etc).

*A bit of history:*
My husband (now 30) and I (now 2 began trying naturally in 2009. After 13 months of nothing we finally got pregnant. I remember being absolutely positive that I was pregnant (even though the POAS was coming up negative) - had sore bbs and metallic taste in my mouth, not to mention my new addiction to water! Unfortunately this pregnancy was ectopic and my left tube was removed.

Six months later we had a short-lived moment of hope. I was going insane thinking that just because we were ready to try, AF had decided to be silly and not show up for that month (no symptoms) - I went to the doctor and they gave me a POAS and I was sure enough pregnant. Didn't even make 8wks - miscarried.

From Feb 2010 - Jun 2012 nothing. Not even a slight glimpse of hope so finally got sent into the fertility centre to be seen about IVF.

June 2012 IVF #1 - responded well to drugs, 12 eggs collected, 1 transferred, 0 frozen  - BFN
Feb/Mar 2013 IVF #2 - responded well to drug, 8 eggs collected, 1 transferred, 2 frozen  - BF? (today!!)

*2WW / Symptoms, etc*
During the first round of IVF I was very positive that it was going to work (stupidly)  and came crashing down from a great height when I got my BFN.
This year I put up my defences and had decided if it worked so poorly last time, why on earth would it possibly work this time (have to try though, aye?).

Eggs were collected on Monday 24th Feb and transfer was on 27th Feb.
My bbs were very sore and sensitive right from the day of transfer basically and was feeling occasional prickly sensations (and was feeling pretty hopeful).
By the 5th of March my breasts were back to normal (bringing back memories of both of my previous pregnancies). I cried on the 5th and 6th pretty much positive that it was over. 

After walking around being very gloomy and snappy at my poor hubby on Friday 7th, I had what I believe to be (potential) implantation bleeding 
This was originally a pinkish orangey colour (and only when I wiped) and when to a brown on Saturday before disappearing. - sorry if TMI
Since then my bbs are still the same, but I have been quite thirsty and slightly nauseous on the odd occasion.

Today is Monday 10th here in NZ. I had my blood test 1.5hrs ago. I am hoping with my fingers and toes crossed tightly that this works (and stays!).

Please let me know if you had similar symptoms and if you had a BFP or BFN

Love,
Amanda


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Best of luck Amanda
I haven't experienced any of those symptoms so early on, so fingers crossed it's a great sign xxx


----------



## myloni (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you MistyW!

So I was just a bit cheeky just now and called the fertility centre to check how long I had to wait until I could find out the result.
AND....  BFP!!!!!!    

HCG = 62 and apparently that's good at this stage (they look for HCG over 50-60 so I was told)

I have another blood test on Friday to check my levels then. Please stay baby!!  

Wishing everyone out there all the best.

Love,
Amanda


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Wow!!!!


Congratulations, I am over the moon for you!


      


Sit back, put your feet up and enjoy xxx


----------



## myloni (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh dear, am spotting again.
Hopefully it's not all over before I can even celebrate!!   
Please don't be AF now 

Did anyone out there have a successful preg with early spotting?

Love to you all
Amanda


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You sound a lot like me back in 2009. I was getting a lot of bleeding early on and every time I had a blood test I was convinced it would be bad news. My son is now 4 years old, so try and stay positive   
Rest is also very important, try to get lots of it xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Myloni had bleeding throughout my pregnancy with IVF its super common in fact more common than not x

OOPS forgot the CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## myloni (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the positive thoughts MistyW & Blondie  

I've been driving myself up the wall the last two days, symptoms that I previously had have disappeared (no queasiness, burping or butterflies in my tummy anymore). I'm really prepared for the worst.  

I begged for an additional blood test today to find out if it was going up or down and my HCG is 170 now (so it's going up).  

So confused right now   as it's basically like having a light AF now and with all these symptoms I once had disappearing, does this mean I'll eventually miscarry?

The nurse said it is possible that it's an impending MC, but also that 50% of IVF patients bleed and others that also ring to say that their symptoms have disappeared.... They will be able to give me a more educated answer on what's happening after my blood test on Friday. Friday is so far away right now!

Will let you know how I go

Love X


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

That is fantastic news    It has more than doubled. I think there is a 'post your hcg level' thread on here somewhere. And there are definitely websites to chart hcg levels, I remember using them. Have a look, I think you will find it reassuring. I know that bleeding is terrifying when you are pregnant, you are bound to worry no matter what   
Just think, in a few weeks you will be able to hire a Doppler and check baby's heartbeat whenever you feel worried   
It will all be ok      xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Myloni pls dont panic about symptoms mine didnt kick in till about 10 weeks up to then it was a whole load of "is that a symptom"? had no idea what I was supposed to be feeling lol.

About the bleeding again some of us bleed alot and some not at all so until Friday I guess you'll be in limboland 

The fact ur numbers have risen is great indicator 

x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Blonde - Just seen that you have identical twin boys. That must be amazing!    xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Misty it really is amazing  I beat incredible odds and dont know how and the even more amazing thing is my sister had identical twin girls the year before (naturally) so 2 sets among siblings is very rare! The hospital consultants were stumped too as they almost never see identicals conceived thru IVF.

PS we're trying to convince our other sister to get pg again (identicals??) and see if we can get in the guinness book of records with a hatrick lol x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Yes, it is her duty    xxx


----------



## myloni (Mar 9, 2014)

Twins Blondie! That's fantastic! - I wasn't allowed to transfer more than one embie so no twins for me >> hopefully one beautiful wee bundle of joy though!

So, good news today....
My HCG has more than doubled again! Its now 430!!     

My scan is all booked in for 31 March. Hopefully I get to see my wee bubba *please stay*  

So happy right now. Still no obvious symptoms, although I have been pretty gassy for the last couple of days.

Thanks to you MistyW and Blondie for being there for me, you have honestly helped so much to reassure me when I was struggling.

Love,
Amanda


----------

